# Imperial Mafia



## Sammaven (May 13, 2009)

Intro:

The planet of Salvun V is being slowly corrupted. Several mafias have sprung up, powerful families that control basically the entire planet and the whole of its money flows. They are huge, the largest numbering half a million in its workforce, not including the crew on their ships. A few of the biggest ones have one or two cruisers or flagships that are anchored above that family's section of the planet. These are not the classic mafia from the movies. These are twisted bastards that kill people without hesitation, sometimes for no reason. The Imperium decided not to interfere with these affairs, for the mafias bring in a large amount of money to the galaxy.

You begin as normal shock troopers for the family Carstein, slowly gaining respect amongst your fellows. You are all in a squad together, and have carved out a bit of land from the territory of the family Steinus. The lords of Steinus themselves have turned their attentions to your valiant efforts. For you see, family Carstein is slowly losing its money gain and power. Many of its workers are turning traitor, joining the neighboring factions of Steinus and Guraul. This assault on Steinus is a final stand and a shout of defiance. 

You choose, stay and fight for honor, loyal to the fading Carstein, or turn traitor, turning your backs on friends and family. A third choice, a darker rode, is going rogue, doing whatever it takes to survive in a world divided.

Rules:
1. No ubering.. You won't win a fight against 10 other guys all alone.
2. I have final say.
3. Put a lot of effort into your character sheet, and later, your in-game posts.
4. No character control.
5. Don't do anything big without asking me first.
6. You don't have to pm me to join
7. I will kill your character off if you continuously break da rulez.
8. Your last name is the name of your family.
The ninth and most important rule is have fun.:mrgreen:

Name: Massellus Carstein
Nickname: Mal or Mac

Age: 24
Height: 5'11
Appearance: Stubble of a beard covers the bottom half of his face. Dark bags are visible under his eyes. Short, cropped, dark brown hair runs down his head. He isn't very tall, but is quite muscular and heavy-built.

Personality: Sometimes overly cheerful, but very charismatic.

Short Bio: Mac, from ages 14-20 worked in the agricultural section of Carstein, and at 20 was shipped off to work with the troopers. After four years of training and action in the field he was promoted to sergeant and sent to attack Steinus.

Equipment: A small but sturdy chainsword, and a plasma pistol. His armor includes the standard Carstein heavy war armor, but surprisingly flexible. Has a backup battle knife.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Name: Totsko Carstein
Nickname: Tot

Age: 32
Height: 5'2"
Apperence: short brown beard that looks natural, his hair is brown and is never combed, he has a biotic eye but it is hard to tell it is biotic, not very musciler, can run very fast even for his size.

Bio: served his family for a dozen years, he loves reading and learning new things, when he was almost ten, he was attacked by a rat that was in his celler, he had his eye heaavily damages and thanks to his dads wealth got a new one.

Equipment: Flamer, Flack Jacket, Small Combat Knife,


----------



## Sammaven (May 13, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Mitchy


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

Name: Thorgrim Carstein
Nickname: Wolf

Age: 24
Height: 6"5
Appearance: he used to look normal but chose to undergo surgery that changed his body. He now has extreme body hair, larger, sharper teeth (especially the canines), improved sight in and out of darkness, improved sense of smell, is faster on all fours and improved metabolism allowing him to eat almost anything and improved strength. note he can still walk on two legs like a normal human. The downside of this is that the surgery was not top-notch, and he sometimes regresses into spasms and mental breakdowns

Bio: Not known who the father is, his mother took the secret to her grave. because he was all Carstein blood he was going to be killed, but his mother was able to sway them. he is still trying to prove himself to the family, and this has become harder because of the operation he had. he has an obsession with wolves and the planet Fenris, but it is unknown why

Equipment: Specially crafted mesh armour (because standard didn't fit after the operation), bolt pistol and two diamond edged shortswords (the only thing his father left him, his friends still nag him to sell it for the family coffers)


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

oh yeah sam to be honest the beth one doesn't look fantastic and the admins wur gonna close it. But this one looks cool so will join this one instead


----------



## Sammaven (May 13, 2009)

Don't be too uber with this 'wolf' thing.. Make him really inaccurate with the bolt pistol, and only slightly effective with the blades. Being a super-powerful wolf has to have cons otherwise just be a normal trooper.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

*Name:* Cullen Carstein
*Nickname:* Cole

*Age:* 17
*Height:* 5'9
*Appearance:* Been known to be called good looking. He has a cut, lean built with brown hair down to his shoulders which he uses to hid his face.

*Personality:* Usually quite and observes but when he talks hes very friendly. Cole is young, above-average strength and endurance for his age and hates to be weak. This leads him to be rash and easily angered

*Short Bio:* Always picked on as a kid because of his buck-teeth and he would cry a lot and would tend to be useless, even his family believed he wasn't very useful. This led him to leave his old life at the age of 9 to become stronger and independent. He now acts as a mercenary and thief killing anyone when hes paid, be it money or artifacts, but isn't above killing for what he wants or needs. Through the many years he has learned things from booby traps, to useful connects, to acting on instinct

*Equipment:* Having done many jobs he has gotten many custom accessories

Automatic Laspistol
Thin Ceramite sword
Custom Flank armor
Retractable wrist blade
Combat knife


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

Sammaven said:


> Don't be too uber with this 'wolf' thing.. Make him really inaccurate with the bolt pistol, and only slightly effective with the blades. Being a super-powerful wolf has to have cons otherwise just be a normal trooper.


yeah i know, he is really mentally unstable and a little physically as well. I think being able to eat most crap, better senses and strength is worth the risk he might crack and go totally crazy on everyone, if he was normal when not going awol what use would he be? Just a normal guy that sometimes gos crazy? I thought i would make more sense that he is useful for the small time that he is sane. But then again, your word is law

P.S I really only wanted to include the wolf thing cause i'm obsessed with Space Wolves right now, kinda like you named yur guy Ferrus Manus


----------



## Sammaven (May 13, 2009)

Ok it's fine I guess.


----------



## Pslotha (Jul 19, 2009)

*Alfred*

Name:Alfred Carstein
Age: 32
Height: 5'8
Appearance:Overweight with large glasses, small hair protrude from Alfred's chin as a result of his lack of ability to shave. Alfred always wears a shirt that is one size too small and is known to wear socks with sandals no matter what the day calls for.

Personality: Hateful of idiots, lover of technology. Alfred takes joy in anything that is not "main stream".

Short Bio: Alfred has always been a tech-wiz and has suffered for it throughout his life. But he didn't care at the age of 15 he discovered how to make a crude laspistol and how to find inappropriate channels on the holocron. 

Equipment: Crude Laspistol, witty T-shirt, cargopants, socks and sandals. 

Note-He has a tattoo of a wolf head on his right shoulder with the caption
"The is no losing, only delayed victory"


----------



## Sammaven (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for joining Pslotha :]


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

i would like to join

Name:Selvaro Carstein
Nickname:Bot

Age: 38

Height: 5.6

Appearance: Selvaro has Bionic arms, and he is also very strong

Personality: self-less, Smart, Selvaro is a master of medical matters, and although some people may call him "old" he doesnt act like he is

Short Bio: Selvaro had a Medical issue with his arms so his they would always shake and flintch so he could never do any work for his family. But one day he decided to change that. He took a loan from a bank and went to get his arms replaced, the next day he came back and his arms no longer were an issue. He was put to work and he was so efficiant that he was put to training as a shock trooper and he passed.

Equipment: Auto-rifle (like a bolter but not as strong) Combat knife, Flak jacket
Med-pack


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

does that mean we have 5 or 6 players now?


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Name: Maximus Carstein
Nickname: Gunny

Age: 16
Height: 5'9

Appearance: Electric-blue eyes, strawberry-blonde short spiky hair, athletic build, scar from centre of forehead down across right eye and down the right cheek.

Personality: Trust no-one, cautious of strangers, master infiltrator.

Short Bio: Maximus was adopted into the Carstein family at the estimated age of 8. He had been found in a downtown alley covered in someone else's blood, clutching a Gunnery Sergeant's rank patch. Nobody has been able to trace where Maximus previously came from. At the age of 10 he was discovered as a top notch sniper and this is what he was then specifically trained in.

Equipment: Sniper Rifle, Camo Cloak, Carapace Armour, Cluster Mines, Combat Hunting Knife, Combat Goggles (Nightvision & Infra-red).


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Name: Willthine Penthenias (works for the Carsteins for one more year before contract expires)
Nickname: Reaper

Age: 23
Height: 6'
Appearance: Black hair, green eyes, and a short deep scar across left cheek, 

Personality- calm, quick thinker, loyal.

Short bio- Free-lance sniper hired by the Carsteins 5 years ago on a 6 year contract.
Not much is known about his background, all that is known is that he reaps away the troubles other enemies cause, hence the nickname. He also carries a Katana made out of an unknown, unbreakable metal.

Equipment- Sniper rifle w/ night-vision scope, Katana, smoke grenades, camo cloak, and gas mask.


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

hey were up to 7 players now.....and personally Reaper sounds kinda uber, but then again in the few times while mine is sane he is better than average so i guess, but still


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

can we start soon its been 2 weeks since anyone joined so i think this is the max amount of players we gonna get


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

When Are We Gonna Frikin Start For Christ Sake!!!!!!!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I dont think it is going to start
I havent seen sammaven around for a few months
Possibly he has forgotten not sure
it has been 2 months


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

True. Should we start without him and appoint a new Gamemaster? I think so.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Then should by the off chance the member who started this comes back, he will find himself ousted from his own RP.

Sorry Lupercal101, but the rules here in roleplay threads are if the thread is dead for at least a month or it looks like the RP is not gonna happen then everything gets locked down. Should the GM return I can be PMed and it opened at a later date.

For now however, I'm sorry for those of you who joined up but it doesn't look like this is happening.


----------

